# Solved: How to go back to Win7 fromWin10?



## iagoman (Nov 5, 2003)

I installed Win10 on my Toshiba Satellite Pro L300 laptop and am not happy with the new OS.
Some problems I uncovered:
1. Outlook2003...often get a send/receive error...rebooting fixes it, but can occur again at some other time.
2. Some programs don't load at startup, ie SHORTKEYS, FENCES, but sometimes do.
3. goes into "sleep" mode but won't wake up using mouse pad, have to press ON/Off button.
4.Tried to use feature to revert to Win7, but it boots to Win10.
5. Auto-fill in Outlook email didn't work when using WORD as format. Changed it to generic and auto-fill worked.

I'm sorry I didn't wait for 6 months before the new install. If I can get back to Win7, I'll wait a year or so and upgrade
my laptop to a new one, OR maybe head over to the Apple store.

SO, How can I un-install Win10 and get back to old faithful Win7?


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Try this: http://www.cnet.com/how-to/windows-10-how-to-roll-back/


----------



## iagoman (Nov 5, 2003)

I visited that site earlier and didn't have success.
When I ask to roll back to previous version I get a prompt to enter
the Admin p/w. I never had one. After 3 tries the sys boots back to Win10.
MS's way of telling me, "too bad, your stuck with us".
I have numerous full backups that I have on a separate drive using Macrium as a 
b/u method, but to be honest, I have never had to restore a full backup from that drive
and am a little concerned I may mess it up.
Any advice is welcome.
Steve
PS I have been a member and supporter of TSG for probably 8 years.


----------



## iagoman (Nov 5, 2003)

Tks Cleaverx,
I looked at the site more closely and was able to restore my sys to Win7.
I think I'll wait for a bit before moving to Win10. 
Let's see what the millions of Win7 users think and say as they migrate to that OS.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

That is really a good idea. Most plain vanilla systems have no problems, but some of the older ones/modified systems are a problem.


----------

